# What is the highest quality grain inclusive food?



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I am looking for a high quality grain inclusive with around 24% protein and 12% fat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

This may be a good place to start.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/6730-wdjs-2011-list-approved-dry-dog-foods.html


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Fromm 4-Star is excellent for a grain inclusive food.

See: Fromm 4-Star

-- Tara


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Acana grain inclusive if you can find it.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Acana grain inclusive if you can find it.


It's not available in the US. Great Life is a pretty good grain inclusive food, whole meats, no white potatoes and some dehydrated meat bits inside.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you could add some rice, quinoa, millet or whole oats.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

In reference to Acana grain-inclusive:


SamWu1 said:


> It's not available in the US.


Funny, it's available all over Reno, NV and tons of people on my Doberman forum (lots of people in the US) use it and recommend it all the time.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

I've bought the Acana Lamb & Apple, which is grain inclusive and I'm in the US.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> In reference to Acana grain-inclusive:
> 
> 
> Funny, it's available all over Reno, NV and tons of people on my Doberman forum (lots of people in the US) use it and recommend it all the time.


No kidding? When I was working for a holistic pet food store I contacted Champion and I was told that their grain inclusive line was not available in the US. Perhaps he was talking about Maryland or even the East coast?

In that case, my number one recommendation would be Acana Lamb and Apple if it's available.


----------



## practicalfeeder (Feb 12, 2011)

BRule said:


> I am looking for a high quality grain inclusive with around 24% protein and 12% fat.


At the high end:

Annamaet & By Nature

Middle Price:

Eagle Pack & Royal Canin

Value:

Pro Pac & Blue Seal (almost the same as By Nature)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

practicalfeeder said:


> At the high end:
> 
> Annamaet & By Nature
> 
> ...


I would not recommend any of these to anyone for any reason. 


Innova and Fromm are pretty good grain inclusive options. 

Out of curiosity, why grain inclusive? There are so many better affordable grain free options....:wacko:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I would not recommend any of these to anyone for any reason.
> 
> 
> Innova and Fromm are pretty good grain inclusive options.
> ...


By Nature and Eagle Pack Holistics aren't bad, the rest I either hadn't heard of or aren't good (Royal Canin especially is the most over-priced marketing gimmick ever). 

Innova is pretty good although the recent P&G take over concerns me. I'd say Acana, Nature's Variety, Canidae (regular ALS formula), Blue Buffalo, Wellness, and Kirkland are your best bet.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

practicalfeeder said:


> At the high end:
> 
> Annamaet & By Nature
> 
> ...


How come every few months, we get this type of poster. It's almost like a poor man's claybuster imitation. It may be him, trying to rile us up.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It was saltydogs last time I think who recommended Annamaet? Probably same person! :wink:

Royal Canin is way expensive for what it is.. a lot of grain and not much else. It's crap. It costs as much as Orijen where I live.. $30 for a 5lb bag!! And why would a collie need different nutrition than a lab... really!


----------



## practicalfeeder (Feb 12, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> By Nature and Eagle Pack Holistics aren't bad, the rest I either hadn't heard of or aren't good (Royal Canin especially is the most over-priced marketing gimmick ever).
> 
> Innova is pretty good although the recent P&G take over concerns me. I'd say Acana, Nature's Variety, Canidae (regular ALS formula), Blue Buffalo, Wellness, and Kirkland are your best bet.


If you don't know Annamaet, you should. The guy that owns it is easily one of the most respected nutritionist in the business.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

saltydogs, why did you change your screen name?

now, i actually agree that annamaet does make some good foods for anyone who really takes the time to look into them. i do like their grain free line. however, they are not very accessible at all and the online prices are a bit high.

as far as RC, they simply charge way too much for what they are offering.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> saltydogs, why did you change your screen name?


those of us who have been around a long while know him as Claybuster. :heh:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> those of us who have been around a long while know him as Claybuster. :heh:


Claybuster = Abady
Saltydogs = Anameat

My understanding is that ClayBUSTED can't come back unless he gets a new computer. :heh: 

So my vote is for Saltydogs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Claybuster = Abady
> Saltydogs = Anameat
> 
> My understanding is that ClayBUSTED can't come back unless he gets a new computer. :heh:
> ...


ah, fair point!:thumb:


----------

